# TOOL



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 26, 2022)

The band TOOL has always seemed to go a thousand times more intricate and work their music backwards and forwards looking analyzing perfecting everything they seem to write... I'm curious who else believes this about them... then get Alex grey and all the art... it's just amazing am I right? I'm a long time self taught drummer/percussionist.. I loved Neil peart..and rush alot as well... but almost not as much as TOOL . I suppose TOOL has more of a modern take.. a little heavier etc... zeppelin was also a major influence... it seems like there's kind of a correlation between it all at least for me anyway... but TOOL seemed to refine it all even more.. with Danny Carey especially totally killing it with polyrythyms that are almost humanly impossible... I can play a lot of shit on drums.. never struggled with a band like I do with TOOL. I guess what I'm asking... is where the hell are the quality bands? Why only a handful of real musicians making it??? The industry has become total mcdonalds style music trash in my eyes... other than bands like TOOL that is.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CavanalCannabis (Jun 27, 2022)

Tool lover here. I pluck some strings here n there. I agree, they’re music is on another level, but like many things in life, the majority of regular people don’t have enough awareness to appreciate the finer details that separate the good from the great. People are too comfortable being spoon fed whatever programming is on the radio or AI suggestions, and don’t usually seek out non-mainstream things.
However, as much as I really do love tool, there are times when I prefer a more regular rhythm or lyrics that are easier to sing along to, just depends on the mood. 
I came across a pretty cool song/band the other day. Song called Twisted Kamasutra by The Sun or the Moon, some German rock/electronic but I really like the sound of that song. I still listen to Black Sabbath, Neil young, CCR, willie Nelson, Hendrix, SRV, etc all the time though, but enjoy some newer talent like Billy Strings, Goose, slightly stoopid, too.


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 27, 2022)

Yeah totally... don't get me wrong... I still play shit like acdc on drums. Can do it 1 handed its so easy... but it's more fun sometimes to let loose a little and not have to be so carefully fine tuned in timing .. but all in all... I truly love the difficult shit the most . I'm self taught.. so the difficult stuff is necessary for me to become better than before ... I'll have to check that song... I never stopped listening to the roots of my passion for music... like zeppelin... or rush... or sabbath.. early metallica... not the new alternica... I was almost ashamed to be a drummer when Lars Ulrich became a bitch... lol.. oh and don't forget pantera! The song becoming .... ridiculous double bass methods...
When it comes to the industy... in my opinion we should line those dolts up in the street and throw some beatings for the control they've spun on the music world. Sad!!!! But that's why music is quickly degrading to the trash it is... pathetic non talent poisoning our ears with anticlimactic fast produced trash for the mindless consumer to eat up like candy...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 27, 2022)

Terpsnpurps said:


> Yeah totally... don't get me wrong... I still play shit like acdc on drums. Can do it 1 handed its so easy... but it's more fun sometimes to let loose a little and not have to be so carefully fine tuned in timing .. but all in all... I truly love the difficult shit the most . I'm self taught.. so the difficult stuff is necessary for me to become better than before ... I'll have to check that song... I never stopped listening to the roots of my passion for music... like zeppelin... or rush... or sabbath.. early metallica... not the new alternica... I was almost ashamed to be a drummer when Lars Ulrich became a bitch... lol.. oh and don't forget pantera! The song becoming .... ridiculous double bass methods...
> When it comes to the industy... in my opinion we should line those dolts up in the street and throw some beatings for the control they've spun on the music world. Sad!!!! But that's why music is quickly degrading to the trash it is... pathetic non talent poisoning our ears with anticlimactic fast produced trash for the mindless consumer to eat up like candy...


Ya. Rock band is a fun game.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 28, 2022)

Been down with tool since 95 and have been to around 7 or so shows over all the albums plus saw a perfect circle twice


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Been down with tool since 95 and have been to around 7 or so shows over all the albums plus saw a perfect circle twice


Ever seen Maynard drop his pants with his wiener tucked while he's singing,


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ever seen Maynard drop his pants with his wiener tucked while he's singing,


Yeah he did that at the old shows then he had a hide in the shadow or backstage for the whole show time period and that was weird. Saw them last right before Covid and he was out in the lights again lol


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 28, 2022)

Been rocking to this chicks cover songs last few days


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah he did that at the old shows then he had a hide in the shadow or backstage for whole show time period and that was weird. Saw them last right before Covid and he was out in the lights again lol


I saw them when they first started. They were just the opening band, but most of us were there for them and not Primus.

We stayed and hacked with a group of people while Primus played.


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Been rocking to this chicks cover songs last few days


Lmao... she doesn't write shit... I think she's a lame rich girl


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya. Rock band is a fun game.


No it isnt... lol ... it sucks... nothing like actually playing music... but for people like you I'm sure it's fun... I see it as the same... as how I don't think a see saw is fun... but kids do..


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah he did that at the old shows then he had a hide in the shadow or backstage for the whole show time period and that was weird. Saw them last right before Covid and he was out in the lights again lol


Maynard is always doing weird shit... it's all sarcasm...lol to those who don't get it.


----------



## Weedoguido (Jun 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah he did that at the old shows then he had a hide in the shadow or backstage for the whole show time period and that was weird. Saw them last right before Covid and he was out in the lights again lol


I seen Tool in Worcester Mass years ago. Maynard was hidden behind a white screen with a very dim orange light behind him. He barely moved a muscle the whole show.very weird but was a cool effect at stage right. I've heard he has horrible stage fright.


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 28, 2022)

I think its more than that... it's just his unique way of doing what he wants man.. he doesn't have stage fright lol... he probably just wants to see how many would believe that ya know? He's been doing the behind screen for a while now... I thought that is the only way it will be from that point on


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 28, 2022)

Terpsnpurps said:


> I think its more than that... it's just his unique way of doing what he wants man.. he doesn't have stage fright lol... he probably just wants to see how many would believe that ya know? He's been doing the behind screen for a while now... I thought that is the only way it will be from that point on


I read it’s because he want’s more focus on the music than what he’s doing on stage.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 28, 2022)

Terpsnpurps said:


> Maynard is always doing weird shit... it's all sarcasm...lol to those who don't get it.


Yeah we’ve all heard hooker with a penis


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 28, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> I read it’s because he want’s more focus on the music than what he’s doing on stage.


Right... but do you think that's the truth? Lol


----------



## Weedoguido (Jun 29, 2022)

Terpsnpurps said:


> I think its more than that... it's just his unique way of doing what he wants man.. he doesn't have stage fright lol... he probably just wants to see how many would believe that ya know? He's been doing the behind screen for a while now... I thought that is the only way it will be from that point on


There is a tool box set with band interviews, Maynard came right out and said he has stage freight. When I dig it out I'll post a pic if you wanna try to track it down. It's very badass, has all the original music videos that MTV didn't have the balls to play.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 29, 2022)

Weedoguido said:


> There is a tool box set with band interviews, Maynard came right out and said he has stage freight. When I dig it out I'll post a pic if you wanna try to track it down. It's very badass, has all the original music videos that MTV didn't have the balls to play.


He probably had a bad trip at one of his shows. He definitely didn't have stage fright (not freight, lol) the times I saw them. Dude's always been a cyco though.


----------



## Weedoguido (Jun 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He probably had a bad trip at one of his shows. He definitely didn't have stage fright (not freight, lol) the times I saw them. Dude's always been a cyco though.


Maybe you just need to hear the words come out of his mouth. He has admitted to having anxiety issues.


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 30, 2022)

Weedoguido said:


> Maybe you just need to hear the words come out of his mouth. He has admitted to having anxiety issues.


Possibly... but sometimes I think that's all bullshit or he wouldn't act how he used to... like all the strange characteristics and actions... it's all on purpose.. and all a show... now established all the sudden... can't be seen? I call bullshit... it's maynards way of doing what he wants as usual lol... I love the guy... he's very interesting and intelligent as well.. as are the rest of the band also... 4 people creating all that... incredible!! Anyone ever even contemplate a polyrythym? Just give it a shot ... see how your mind breaks apart ... shits difficult for a reason.. I. Just can't get over the creativity of unique timings.. and just how special that all is in itself is unspeakable... they just keep writing killer shit and never really fading or slacking... who cares if maynard wants to do it via live friggin chat lol... it would still outperform and upstage all others currently and most others previously... the mainstream makes me sick... look at it... what it's becoming... sad. Headed in an even more untalented pathetic direction... it'll be the new 80s in the future... the trash people are producing now... will be our future disco. So I cling to good shit like TOOL and bands like them only because nowadays... music absolutely is like a mcchicken


----------



## trychrome (Jun 30, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Some irony in that both SD & Tool are phallicly named.


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 30, 2022)

Lmao true


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 30, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Some irony in that both SD & Tool are phallicly named.


Here's a fun fact.... a perfect circle... that name derived from musical theory... "a perfect circle of 5ths"


----------



## trychrome (Jun 30, 2022)

Terpsnpurps said:


> Here's a fun fact.... a perfect circle... that name derived from musical theory... "a perfect circle of 5ths"
> 
> View attachment 5156837


Right? [See: Giant Steps- Coltrane]


----------



## Grojak (Jun 30, 2022)

Not a fan of Tool but I’ve been a fan of Alex Grey for what seems like 20 years


----------



## Terpsnpurps (Jun 30, 2022)

Grojak said:


> Not a fan of Tool but I’ve been a fan of Alex Grey for what seems like 20 years


definitely love alex as much as tool


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 30, 2022)

I had just moved to Florida back in '91 and found a job down in Plantation as an alarm tech. There was a high school there that played heavy rock on the afternoon radio and I always made sure to tune in while on the job and on the way home.

So, on the way home one day, they played Prison Sex from the newest Tool cd. I was like WTF are these guys?!??! I called the high school when I got home and asked if I could find out what song that was. I never looked back once I found out. 

Ran to a cd store that night and got the new Undertow cd and the first cd they had out as well with Hush on it. Was addicted soon after. Never looked back. The only time they ever let me down was the last cd. Played it once.........tried to play it twice.................never played it again.

Life goes on


----------

